# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > مبتدی: آموزش ساخت برنامه “Hello World” در زبان برنامه نویسی F#‎.Net

## birtemp

_Hello World_ یا همان سلام جهان ، برنامه ای اساسی و اولیه برای  آموزش زبان های برنامه نویسی مختلف است. در این مقاله نیز قصد داریم این  برنامه را با زبان برنامه نویسی تابعی یعنی F#‎.Net ایجاد کنیم. پس در ادامه  با ما همراه باشید.
 در ضمن اگر می خواهید بیشتر با زبان F#‎.Net آشنا شوید پیشنهاد می کنم به کتاب آموزش برنامه نویسی تابعی – F#‎.Net یه سری بزنید.
*مرحله ۱:* نرم افزار ویژوال استودیو ۲۰۱۰ را باز کرده و یک پروژه از نوع F#‎ application ایجاد کنید.
*مرحله ۲:* در پنجره solution explorer ، فایل Program.fs را می بینید که همراه پروژه ایجاد شده. (.fs پسوند پروژه های F#‎.Net می باشد).
*مرحله ۳:*  با دابل کلیک بر روی این فایل می توانید سورس آنرا مشاهده کنید. در این  قسمت می خواهیم با اجرا کردن برنامه ، کلمه “Hello World to F#‎ language”  روی صفحه چاپ شود. پس برای اینکار کدهای زیر را در سورس فایل Program.fs  قرار می دهیم.
1
2
// Learn more about F#‎ at http://fsharp.net
printfn "Hello World to F#‎ language"



*خروجی*
 در آخر هم با اجرای برنامه ، شما باید با صفحه ای مانند شکل زیر روبرو شوید.



منبع : پرولرن

----------


## esibarnamenevis

نمیشه بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------

